# Anyone use Labor Ready or Manpower workers?



## mountainman1888 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I have been wondering, is it a good option to hire Labor Ready or Manpower workers? I am a sole proprieter, so I dont know if that turns me into a LLC. I only need employees a handful of times a year, and don't want to risk it with breaking labor laws. These workers would be doing non-technical grunt work only. Does anyone have experience with these workers? How does it all work? Thanks.


----------



## ckliff (Apr 4, 2016)

Good luck. I've inquired and been told no dice by all the temp agencies here. They tell me their insurance won't touch tree bus. companies.


----------



## ATH (Apr 4, 2016)

Hiring employees whether they are regular employees 1099 contractors or temp agency does NOT make your company an LLC. Filing articles of incorporation with the State makes the company and LLC whether you do or do not every hire an employee.

You really should talk to an accountant and ask them to refer you to a small business attorney. Yes, those will cost you up front, but if you don't know the basics of an LLC, it will be money WELL spent.

Oh, and kudos for wanting to go about hiring employees above board. I have done that from the start and never have to look over my shoulder. It is a royal pain, the government doesn't make it easy, but I'd still tell you it is the wise move.

Now, to your original question: I talked with a couple of temp agencies a couple of years ago. My thought was I'd have my selected employee work through them so they would handle all of the paperwork and tax stuff. It sounded like a good option, but I decided to just do it myself. You just need to report Federal, State, Local withholding quarterly; annual reconciliation for the withholdings you already reported; annual W2; unemployment (if you pay above the threshold); worker's compensation; and now possible ACA paperwork depending on number of employees and hours per week they work.


----------



## ckliff (Apr 5, 2016)

[QUOTE="You *just *need to report Federal, State, Local withholding quarterly; annual reconciliation for the withholdings you already reported; annual W2; unemployment (if you pay above the threshold); worker's compensation; and now possible ACA paperwork depending on number of employees and hours per week they work.[/QUOTE]

Just that, huh? I think all the gubmint red tape must be at least partially responsible for the eighty-some percent of startups that fail!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2016)

Could hire off Clist. I've found plenty of temp workers from there.


----------



## mountainman1888 (Apr 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Could hire off Clist. I've found plenty of temp workers from there.


Im sure I could find guys on CL, but it's not worth it for me to risk illegal stuff. Id rather just stay solo than worry about under the table employees.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2016)

Nothing illegal, I do up a w4 and 1099 on anything over pocket money neighbors kids type deal.


----------



## mountainman1888 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. That's the thing about this line of work... for me at least. I find it to be almost second nature to work my tail off all day, solve whatever problem I encounter, and do a pretty dern good job of it, but the clerical end of things is just plain complicated. The tax end, the labor laws, all the red tape makes it hard for a guy to do it right and not just be another hack.


----------



## Agent Orange (Apr 5, 2016)

It may not apply directly to your line of work as we use them in trade work. We have hired a few directly as they were actually skilled workers just testing the local area to see what peeked their interest and tickled their pocketbook. Yes, some are the bums who are entirely too lazy to find with work on their own. You take the bad with the good. On the upside, we get to test drive them and get a better feel for their work ethics before spending time and money on the hire/fire process. 

If you go that route you'll need to be up front with the temp agency you with with and let them know if you need labor or skilled trades. 

Good luck.


----------



## Agent Orange (Apr 5, 2016)

ETA: they cost a little more hourly as the temp agency makes a cut hourly plus fees. Should you hire one, you can pay them a little less than the temp agency at initial hiring with the chance for them to make a 90 day raise. Be honest with your workers if you take any on.


----------

